# Driving License



## Aks009 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello Friends.
I am having indian driving license of less then one year old.
So may i know that i am eligible for which license in Asutralia. For example P1 or P2?


----------



## dves90 (Sep 25, 2016)

Every state has different rules regarding licensing. I live in NSW and would be able to say that if you've been driving for less than a year, you would have either an L or P1 here. Try applying for an international drivers license before coming to Aus, it might make things a lot easier for you.


----------



## axy (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi, checking your state's web site could be helpful.


----------

